

Whistle Blower Threatened with 35 Years in Prison, Warns of Developing Tyranny - julsonl
http://therealnews.com/t2/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=767&Itemid=74&jumival=7755

======
nextparadigms
They go after Manning, they go after Wikileaks, they go after Drake - is
whistle-blowing protected _at all_ anymore?

~~~
a_a_r_o_n
Sure, on appeal.

